# Looking for contacts in East Timor



## Pergamum (Nov 10, 2019)

Hello,
I am waiting for my visa back to a neighboring country. There is a chance I will get blocked. Some are trying to say I am a spy or an Agent (worst spy ever if that is the case). Therefore, I have a Plan B and a Plan C to go elsewhere. 

One such place is East Timor where locals have asked for gospel help. I am wondering if anyone has contacts there besides my own?

Reactions: Like 1 | Praying 2


----------

